# Fisher Minute Mount Motor Relay Help



## CallBob (Nov 17, 2011)

I had to replace my motor relay on this system , Fisher Minute Mount ..Joystick . The new relay i was given does not look anything like the old one and it is not labeled as to where the wires should be connected . Does anyone have any idea if this type relay should work on my 2001 system or not ? I have no idea if it is connected properly because it is not labeled and nothing in the instructions for hookup . trying to attach pic ..


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking at the pic on your other thread, you've got the correct relay. They changed to that style relay a few years back. Just be sure that the small gauge red/green wire is on the large post which is constant hot (lage cable coming from the battery). Other than that, the orientation of the wires is irrelevant. Doesn't matter which small or large gauge wire goes to which side.


----------



## CallBob (Nov 17, 2011)

cubicinches;1355108 said:


> Looking at the pic on your other thread, you've got the correct relay. They changed to that style relay a few years back. Just be sure that the small gauge red/green wire is on the large post which is constant hot (lage cable coming from the battery). Other than that, the orientation of the wires is irrelevant. Doesn't matter which small or large gauge wire goes to which side.


 Wonder why the pic is not showing , the reply i get is that it's loaded and i can't do it again.....so i guess everything is fine except that i do not have a red/green wire


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have seen two different schematics. One shows the wire to the large post and the other doesn't.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

CallBob;1355339 said:


> Wonder why the pic is not showing , the reply i get is that it's loaded and i can't do it again.....so i guess everything is fine except that i do not have a red/green wire


This is your pic from the other thread...

The wire circled in yellow should be (or usually is) red w/green tracer. The heavy cable circled in red should be coming from the battery. If that's the way it is, then you've got it wired correctly.


----------

